# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  En juillet chez CPC... CANARD BRAWL !!!

## Maximelene



----------


## Bartinoob

En juillet chez CPC, rendez-vous le 23 juin. 

On a du mal avec les mois ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Nessou

T'as rien compris le 23 on aura des infos pour Juillet, Arena.net style !  ::ninja:: 

PS : Par contre Arena.net ils donnent pas d'heure !

----------


## Maderone

Faut pas être un génie pour comprendre qu'il va juste annoncer ce qu'il va se passer en juillet...
Ah mince, c'est Barti  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Un event RP  ::lol::

----------


## Bartinoob

M'en fout, le topic m'a fait marrer et c'est au moins le principal  ::ninja:: 

Et je vous méprise, môssieur carpette.

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## Maximelene



----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai pas ... tout suivi (surtout le "comment je vais faire pour être assez libre ou finir une seule course de puzzle autrement que dernière") mais ça a l'air fun.
Je signe.

----------


## Maximelene

Je n'ai presque personne d'inscrit pour le tournoi PvP de lundi. En l'état actuel, si ça n'intéresse personne, il ne pourra même pas se faire.

----------


## Hem

Yop,

Je m'inscris pour le tournoi. (je peux pas mp :/)

----------


## purEcontact

Vous penserez à mettre à jour le calendrier  ::):

----------


## Odrhann

Comment ça y a déjà le titre de Champion des Boulets en circulation ?  :tired:

----------


## Caf

C'est bien beau tout ça, mais combien on gagne de pého's !?  ::ninja::

----------


## pikkpi

Je participe pas assez au sous forum, je suis jamais dispo le soir aux heures de sorties de guilde et je sux de la mort quand on m'invite en donjon, mais ça me tente bien.

J'essaie de faire valider ma soirée auprès de madame et bébé et je viendrais confirmer ici.

----------


## Hem

On peut avoir des détails sur le fonctionnement du tournois?

Histoire de me décider entre mon voleur ou mon nécro (voir les deux si les règles le permettent)

----------


## Maximelene

Je posterai les règles précises ce week end, mais tu ne pourras jouer qu'un perso.  :;): 

Après, tu voudrais quoi d'autre comme détail ? J'ai du mal à voir ce qui pourrait influer sur ton choix de classe d'autre que ta compétence avec chacune  ::P:

----------


## billybones

Il reste le Samsam, qui me parait être un bon compromis entre le Samedanche et Vamedi

----------


## Hem

Limite de temps, d'espace, de lachitude, etc
Méthode de partage, élimination direct, poules, points, etc

Surtout histoire de savoir si je pourrais tempo avec mon voleur full berserk, ou si faut que je la joue plus tanky avec mon necro.
Vu que j'ai pas joué depuis un bail je vais pas allez me lancer dans des builds que je connais pas x)

----------


## Maximelene

Pas de limite de temps, on garde un espace "restreint" mais pas physiquement délimité non plus (évitez de traverser la carte, c'est un duel, pas une reconstitution de Road Runner, et d'autres combats se dérouleront simultanément).

Le tout par poules si suffisamment de participants, sinon en tournoi à élimination directe.

----------


## Maximelene

Il s'avère que mon choix de date pour les évènements PvP n'était pas idéal.

Certaines personnes (je pense surtout aux joueurs RvR) préféreraient-elles que je décale le second event PvP (les batailles 3V3) au mercredi 17 juillet (en échangeant avec les courses de puzzle jump), histoire de ne pas empiéter sur le raid ?

(parce qu'il me faudrait plus de 2 équipes pour que ça soit sympa quoi  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Lanilor

Si je trouve une équipe qui accepte de perdre en m'acceptant, oui le mercredi ça serait mieux.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Si je suis une équipe à moi toute seule, je te prends Lanilor  ::o:

----------


## Lanilor

c'est gentil  ::cry::

----------


## Caf

Ça nous dit toujours pas de combien on va pouvoir se remplir les poches tout ça, moi je suis avec Maxi si j'ai bien tout suivi mes wisp ig.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Je ne participe pas, je jaugeai la température auprès des joueurs pour voir si ça valait le coup de décaler les dates.

Je vais faire un errata sur l'annonce quand je pourrai, mais le tournoid e gladiateurs (3v3) est décalé au mercredi 17 juillet, la seconde course de puzzle jump se retrouvant donc le lundi 22 juillet.

Venez inscrire vos équipes de 3 !!!



A art ça, Lunavi il poutre.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Yop les gens, ce soir y'a l'event course de puzzle du canard Brawl. Sachez que l'important dans ces courses n'est pas que d'aller vite. 
Il faudra peut être parfois plus faire preuve de précision, de réflexion et de patience que de vitesse. Donc si vous êtes lent, vous avez vos chances. 

Par contre il y'a une course où il me manquerait un "arbitre". Si quelqu'un se sent de nous aider juste pour une fois, qu'il se fasse connaitre.

----------


## ivanoff

tu peux compter sur moi maderone si tu as besoin

----------


## Snydlock

> Yop les gens, ce soir y'a l'event course de puzzle du canard Brawl. Sachez que l'important dans ces courses n'est pas que d'aller vite. 
> Il faudra peut être parfois plus faire preuve de précision, de réflexion et de patience que de vitesse. Donc si vous êtes lent, vous avez vos chances.


Pff, tout le monde sait que pour gagner ce genre de courses, faut être vicieux.

----------


## Wizi

Je proteste sur le score de certains puzzle jump, le buff de vitesse qui dure 30 minutes qui embête que certaines personnes (sans buff permanent) c'est de l'anti-jeu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Caf

Zut c'était ce soir... my bad j'ai totalement zappé.  ::cry::

----------


## Kiyo

C'était drôlement sympa cette course de puzzle jump surtout avec les petites règles en plus, certaines un peu sadiques mais toutes très bien trouvées  ::): 

Merci pour l'organisation et la mise en oeuvre de tout ça !

----------


## Bartinoob

Les règles en plus c’est de la merde. J'aurai ta peau, mad.  :tired: 

Je suis à peu près sûr de pouvoir échanger l'information de ta localisation actuelle contre la Légende auprès de qui tu sais  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

> Je suis à peu près sûr de pouvoir échanger l'information de ta localisation actuelle contre la Légende auprès de qui tu sais


Je coûte moins cher.  ::trollface::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Je coûte moins cher.


Mais tu n'as pas l'adresse précise et moi oui  ::trollface:: 

*patpat Wizi*
Entre le boost de vitesse et l'interdiction de faire joujou avec ses portails, vous n'êtes pas gentils avec lui.

C'était bien marrant, et comme Anneliane, malgré de nombreux fails et un classement honteux, je me suis bien amusée !

----------


## Maximelene

> Mais tu n'as pas l'adresse précise


Qu'est-ce que tu en sais ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

Ch'est ichi qu'il faut s'inscrire pour faire du 3v3 ou j'ai rien suivi ?
(J'ai pas de groupes, je ne joue que guerrier (très éventuellement envout si vous voulez perdre déjà que c'est pas gagné avec le guerrier) mais je peux modifier mon équipement et mon build en fonction de mes deux compères)

----------


## Maximelene

C'est ici, ou en MP  :;): 

Je rappelle aussi que demain soir, il y a la course de donjons. Il faut suffisamment de joueurs, bien sûr, sinon ça ne pourra pas se faire  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

Course de donjon  :Bave: 

Warzerklol  :Bave:

----------


## NayeDjel

> Course de donjon 
> 
> Warzerklol


On va être trop opti  :Bave: 

Je m'inscris pour les deux  :;):

----------


## pikkpi

Je devrais également avoir ma soirée, dispo en Mesmer / Guard / Necro / War

----------


## Zepolak

Ben je pose alors aussi une participation "révocable" sur la course de donjons. Ça risque de dépendre de truc indépendant de ma volonté mercredi soir :x

----------


## silence

J'en suis pour le Pvp 3v3 du 17, avec ma jolie voleuse que je peux stuff comme vous le voulez. Je veux casser du canard !  :Bave:

----------


## Caf

Idem que Silence en fait.  ::ninja::

----------


## NayeDjel

Ayant du travail ce soir, je me vois dans l'obligation d'annuler ma participation pour le rush donjon  ::sad::

----------


## Bartinoob

> Warzerklol


Comme quoi ça marche pas trop mal  ::ninja::

----------


## Sephil

Hello, je crois bien que ça doit être mon premier post sur le forum. :D

C'est le 17 alors le PvP 3v3 ?  ::P: 
Si oui, alors à priori on sera 2 Lahna et moi, donc on aura une place pour un canard.

A part ça j'avais une petite question : y a des règles spécifiques sur la profession ? Une seule par personne ou bien on peut changer en cours de route ? ^^

/edit : et aussi sur le gameplay en fait : ce sera un conquest à 3v3 ou juste un deathmatch rapide ?

----------


## Maximelene

Salut Sephil !

Il s'agira de deathmatchs, et vous ne pourrez pas changer de profession en cours de route, choisissez bien  :;):

----------


## Wizi

> Hello, je crois bien que ça doit être mon premier post sur le forum. :D
> 
> C'est le 17 alors le PvP 3v3 ? 
> Si oui, alors à priori on sera 2 Lahna et moi, donc on aura une place pour un canard.
> 
> A part ça j'avais une petite question : y a des règles spécifiques sur la profession ? Une seule par personne ou bien on peut changer en cours de route ? ^^
> 
> /edit : et aussi sur le gameplay en fait : ce sera un conquest à 3v3 ou juste un deathmatch rapide ?


Si la place est toujours libre, je suis en quête pour trouvez un team pour ce 3v3.

----------


## Bartinoob

Idem, je suis tout seul  :Emo:

----------


## Maderone

Désolé Wizi, tu vas devoir te taper Barti à la place de la dreamteam :/

----------


## Bartinoob

Jor. J'vais m'entrainer en mesmer, même si on est que deux dans l'équipe, ça sera du 8 vs 2  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Bon on se fait une team Zepo/Sterco/Moi alors ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Vroum

Deux voleurs pour une seule banière de rez, ça me paraît pas équilibré.  ::siffle::

----------


## NayeDjel

Wizi, Barti et moi. Pas d'autres solutions  ::ninja::

----------


## meiKo

Je ne pense pas pouvoir être là mais si un canard peut filmer tout ça, ça pourrait être sympa  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Je devrais pouvoir faire ça  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Ah oui ça pourrait être très très pas mal ça. Genre tu te mets sur un point d'observation !

----------


## Zepolak

Bon, ça fait 2 équipes si j'ai bien compris, faut en faire d'autres !

----------


## Caf

Tain en full team McM, on a pas intérêt de perdre face à du pveboy, la honte va s’abattre sur nous pour des siècles sinon.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Caf il est mauvais sans son bus alors que nous autres pve boys avons l'habitude d'être 5 max. On va vous déboiter  ::ninja::

----------


## Myron

Suis pas contre de me ramener mais par contre je suis une vrai bouse en spvp  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

C'est  pas grave, le but c'est surtout de s'amuser, et tu peux te découvrir des talents cachés  :;): 

Myron myron, petit patapon...

----------


## Maderone

> Suis pas contre de me ramener mais par contre je suis une vrai bouse en spvp


Comment tu comptes te faire recruter si tu envoies direct des phrases comme ça  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

Rappel, ce soir c'est le grand quizz de teintures !  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Pour les absents, ou pour référence, la liste des questions posées :



> 1. Comment se nomme réellement le petit orteil ?
> Quintus en anatomie médicale, exterius en langage familier.
> 
> 2. Quel est le nom de la criminelle dont est inspiré le personnage joué par Emma watson dans The Bling Ring ?
> Alexis Neiers
> 
> 3. Selon Umberto Bartocci, quel physicien amateur aurait exprimé l'équation E=mc² en premier ?
> Olinto de Pretto
> 
> ...

----------


## purEcontact

Bon, bah du coup, pas de regret, j'avais aucune réponse.
Le fait que 50% des réponses demandent un nombre ou une date n'aide pas non plus, vu comment je suis mauvais en "histoire"  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Maderone

Ah t'étais là Pure... 
Tu t'es pas fait remarqué ^^

----------


## dragou

Je pige pas la 15 Oo

Si pas j'en avais 3, tant pis  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> Je pige pas la 15 Oo


C'est une question extraite d'un kamoulox.  ::ninja:: 

C'est la seule où personne n'a trouvé la réponse d'ailleurs, seul Nessou a deviné que ça venait d'un kamoulox (et donc remporté une demie récompense).

On note que Yourgi est un badass qui plombe les scores.

----------


## purEcontact

> Ah t'étais là Pure... 
> Tu t'es pas fait remarqué ^^


Nope, j'étais pas là.
C'est pour ça le "sans regret".

----------


## pikkpi

J'ai pas pu venir pour le kwouiz j'installais mon ssd, _par contre_ je serais sans doute dispo pour le tournoi, _par contre_ j'ai pas d'équipe encore, avis aux loups solitaires qui sont intéressés par un mesmer

----------


## yougi

> C'est une question extraite d'un kamoulox. 
> 
> C'est la seule où personne n'a trouvé la réponse d'ailleurs, seul Nessou a deviné que ça venait d'un kamoulox (et donc remporté une demie récompense).
> 
> On note que Yourgi est un badass qui plombe les scores.


J'avoue wikipédia m'a bien aidé  ::ninja::  

EN tout cas, merci pour le quizz (et les teintures) !

----------


## Caf

Bon c'est ce soir qu'on règle nos comptes c'est ça ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

C'est ça !  ::): 

Venez nombreux, vous pourrez jouer les spectateurs même si vous ne comptez pas participer, et même si vous n'avez pas d'équipe, vous pourrez en former une fois sur place. Plus on sera de fous, plus on rira (et on pourra toujours organiser des duels improvisés, en prime, histoire d'avoir encore plus d'occasions de taper Caf).

----------


## Kiyo

Ça ne devait pas être le 2ième tour de la course de puzzle ce soir ?

Edit : je viens de relire la première page, autant (au temps) pour moi  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

La vidéo de cet event est disponible ici.

Elle le sera une fois uploadée, du moins, ce qui devrait être terminé d'ici minuit.

Et je crois qu'on n'y entend pas ma voix.  :Emo: 


Merci à tous les participants en tout cas. On n'était pas nombreux, mais ce fût amusant.

Caf', il est serious même dans le décès.

----------


## meiKo

Merci pour la vidéo je regarderai ça demain  ::): 
J'ai hâte de voir les exploits de Caf ^^

----------


## Maderone

Heureusement j'avais le son à fond et je peux te dire qu'on t'entend. Quoi que c'est pas encore trop grave.

----------


## meiKo

Vraiment sympa la vidéo et votre soirée aussi surement!
Le 1er 3vs3 a été assez expéditif  ::): 
Sinon dans votre mode 3vs6 on peut voir qu'en fonction des équipes ça ne joue pas pareil ^^ les RvRboys ils ne jouent pas à cache-cache ^^

@Maxi : c'était fait exprès de jouer en spé auto-attaque à la fin de la vidéo?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> @Maxi : c'était fait exprès de jouer en spé auto-attaque à la fin de la vidéo?


J'étais en train de faire un truc sur le second écran sur la fin, tout en discutant, j'ai lâché un peu le jeu.  ::ninja:: 

(et j'étais fatigué, donc ouais, je jouais ma feignasse, un peu)

----------


## meiKo

Tu aurais pu au moins laisser ton pet taper un peu il avait l'air de s'ennuyer :D
Le pet qui tape + l'auto attaque c'est le meilleur combo ^^

----------


## Maderone

C'est quoi le son de cloche qu'on entend, genre notification ?

----------


## Bartinoob

Les gens qui arrivent / se barrent de mumble, je suppose. Ou le début de partie spvp.

----------


## Mr Slurp

C'est bien le bruit des notification de mumble quand un mec join/quit le chan dans lequel celui qui enregistre se trouve.

----------


## Bartinoob

C'était sympa hier, un bon gros bordel (et la dose d'adré quand j'ai essayé de me barrer en mesmer asura quand j'ai entendu "il est là, à la cascade !" lors du cache-cache).
J'ai juste l'impression d'être un gros rageux en me réécoutant après par contre. Mais bon, j'ai eu mon frag sur Caf  ::ninja:: 

Ah, et je viens de regarder les joyeusetés à venir, et t'as mélangé les dates ? Apparemment c'était PJ hier et 3v3 lundi, c'est inversé ou les Pj sont annulés ?

----------


## Maximelene

C'est inversé, mettre le PvP le mercredi permettait aux joueurs RvR de participer. Lundi prochain, c'est Puzzle Jumps !  :;):

----------


## Maderone

D'ailleurs,ne vais pas faire mon vache et je vais vous donner un des puzzle qui sera lundi dans la course, puisqu'il est long, compliqué, difficile, grand, pas simple, profond... Etc. 

C'est celui des orbes, au saut de Malchor. Donc si vous ne connaissez pas, je vous conseille vivement d'aller explorer celui là dans les jours à venir !

----------


## Sephil

Pour notre défense on avait pas très bien compris le 3v6, on a tous rush dans tous les sens au lieu de rester dans la base. :D

----------


## Bartinoob

> D'ailleurs,ne vais pas faire mon vache et je vais vous donner un des puzzle qui sera lundi dans la course, puisqu'il est long, compliqué, difficile, grand, pas simple, profond... Etc. 
> 
> C'est celui des orbes, au saut de Malchor. Donc si vous ne connaissez pas, je vous conseille vivement d'aller explorer celui là dans les jours à venir !


MER IL ET FOU §

T'as envie d'y passer la soirée ?  :Emo:

----------


## Maximelene

Dommage en tout cas qu'on n'ait eu que 3 équipes mercredi, avec plus on aurait pu faire des trucs différents, ça aurait été sympathique.

Mais bon, si Lee Tchii n'avait pas été squatter chez Maderone pour jouer à Portal, aussi, on aurait peut-être pu faire une quatrième équipe.  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

> Sinon dans votre mode 3vs6 on peut voir qu'en fonction des équipes ça ne joue pas pareil ^^ les RvRboys ils ne jouent pas à cache-cache ^^


Nos adversaires étaient des joueurs costauds, mais j'étais persuadé qu'on pouvait tenter un truc oui. Bon, y a Caf qu'est parti tenter de buter Papry, c'est dommage, mais c'était de la bonne adrénaline très sympathique  ::): 

Puis Caf a pris ça tellement au serious (les premiers 3v3), rien qu'à y repenser, je rigole à nouveau  :^_^: 

Merci pour l'idée et l'orga !

----------


## Maderone

> Mais bon, si Lee Tchii n'avait pas été squatter chez Maderone pour jouer à Portal, aussi, on aurait peut-être pu faire une quatrième équipe.


Je voulais ! Mais elle voulait prendre le thé avant ! Résultat on est arrivé à la fin !  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Je voulais ! Mais elle voulait prendre le thé avant !


Ah vous appelez ça comme ça ?  ::o:

----------


## Caf

> Nos adversaires étaient des joueurs costauds, mais j'étais persuadé qu'on pouvait tenter un truc oui. Bon, y a Caf qu'est parti tenter de buter Papry, c'est dommage, mais c'était de la bonne adrénaline très sympathique 
> 
> Puis Caf a pris ça tellement au serious (les premiers 3v3), rien qu'à y repenser, je rigole à nouveau 
> 
> Merci pour l'idée et l'orga !


Toi aussi avec ton boubou/épée tu me faisais trop pitié, j’étais déstabilisé de te voir comme ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Ah vous appelez ça comme ça ?


C'était une tisane et arrête avec tes idées à la Max  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> arrête avec tes idées à la Max


Hey !  ::o:

----------


## Mr Slurp

> C'était une tisane et arrête avec tes idées de mec


fixayd  ::P:

----------


## Caf

Le 3c3 ou 2c2 il y a vraiment matière à organiser un vrai concours en fait. Mais perso, je le verrai plus avec un droit d'entré à payer genre 50pa par personne, et l'ensemble serait reversé sous forme de prix pour les 1er et 2ieme et même 3ieme s'il y a du monde.

Avec forcément 2 manches minimum et une 3ieme seulement s'il y a égalité. Rajouter quelque chose à gagner ça rajoute un peu de pression quoi, sinon ça fait très vite n'importe quoi.  :Cigare: 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Maximelene

J'en pense que c'est une bonne idée... pour une période moins dépeuplée ^^

----------


## Zepolak

Un petit truc en septembre, ça peut le faire. Après, l'idée est que tu attireras du monde si c'est ambiance bonne enfant. 
Si les gens ont peur d'être catégorisés ou catalogués ensuite, je suis moins sûr.
D'ailleurs, la peur de la vidéo peut jouer aussi : typiquement, ça m'a pas dérangé de voir la soirée enregistrée par Maxi, au contraire, c'était une chouette soirée donc ce fut chouette, mais les gens peuvent se dire que s'ils font une connerie, on va se moquer d'eux ad vitam.

D'ailleurs regardez, Caf meurt une fois en RvR un jour, et c'est fini, ça revient tout le temps sur le tapis maintenant  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Ouais, et après ça fait de la publicité mensongère, parce qu'il est pas si facile à tomber le bougre  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

> D'ailleurs regardez, Caf meurt une fois en RvR un jour, et c'est fini, ça revient tout le temps sur le tapis maintenant


Ça revient tout le temps sur le tapis parce qu'il réitère l'exploit 5 fois par semaine surtout.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> D'ailleurs regardez, Caf meurt une fois en RvR un jour, et c'est fini, ça revient tout le temps sur le tapis maintenant





> Ça revient tout le temps sur le tapis parce qu'il réitère l'exploit 5 fois par semaine surtout.


"Caf meurt", "ça revient sur le tapis", blague  :;): 

D'ailleurs zepo : 9/10  :;):

----------


## Maderone

J'avoue que c'est bien trouvé hahaha

----------


## Maderone

Bon, RAPPEL :

LOLOLOL ! 
Ce soir ! Course de Puzzle ! 
J'espère que vous vous avez au moins visité celui des orbes de Malchor  ::P:

----------


## Myron

Oui bien entendu...*bruit de pas qui s’accélèrent et de voiture qui démarre*

----------


## Maderone

Reviiiiennss !
Ça sera bien !

----------


## Maximelene

Bon, alors ce soir, en fait, pas de randonnées.

Pourquoi ?

Quatres raisons simples :

1. C'est super dur de trouver des lieux sympas et facilement reconnaissables, sans être trop évidents.
2. Y'a une tonne de gens qui n'aiment pas les randonnées. Mais, genre, une tonne.
3. C'est hyper déséquilibré, parce qu'à moins de connaître par coeur le lieu à trouver, impossible de deviner.
4. C'est tellement foireux que même moi je n'ai pas reconnu la localisation exacte des quelques screens que j'avais pris pour essayer... alors que je les ai faits moi-même.

Bref, ça allait être inutilement complexe, n'intéresser que peu de gens, et mettre sur le carreau la quasi intégralité des participants potentiels. Mauvaise idée quoi.

A la place, à 21h on fera la "remise des prix" finale (comprenez : on va distribuer des po), et après on ira en toute convivialité se taper sur la gueule dans l'arène PvP, histoire de profiter du fait qu'elle soit encore là pour se farcir Cafeïne (s'il est là, lui aussi).

----------


## NayeDjel

> après on ira en toute convivialité se taper sur la gueule dans l'arène PvP



Si c'est convivial j'y vais pas....  ::(:

----------


## Maximelene

> Si c'est convivial j'y vais pas....


Tant mieux, ça sera d'autant plus convivial.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> comprenez : on va distribuer des po


:summonCaf:

 :haha:

----------

